# Jeep with pull plow?



## bln (Feb 12, 2004)

anybody have one? Is it efficent? Pics please?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Real efficient. Lots of threads on here about them. Do a search and lots will come up.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

I had a thread last year asking the same thing. Look it up lots of great answers.

I have a 2005 TJ unlimited. I had hoped to be able to afford it this year. Not in the cards. Hope to make it happen next year. Push plow and a pull plow.

Daniels and Ebling are two most mentioned brands.


----------

